
Show HN: YT Tracker – Export real-time YouTube Metrics to Google Sheet - vicke4
https://gsuite.google.com/marketplace/app/yt_tracker/952783286913
======
vicke4
Hi,

This add-on exports metrics of any YouTube public video/channel to Google
Sheet. It can also export metrics of all videos of a channel.

YouTube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V34z9tOxxE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V34z9tOxxE)

